# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  So my face does a weird thing at school

## ProxyFox

When I look in the mirror before bed it doesn't look like I have very much acne or facial hair, then I go to school and look in the mirror and all the sudden I look like I spent a week in a grease sauna and I have random noticeable hairs spread across my face (which really fucks with me as a trans person). Does anyone else have this sort of dysmorphia? Thanks.

-Autumn

----------


## Nara

I have the same problem. Sometimes it's so bad I just go home because I can't deal.

----------


## Member11

> When I look in the mirror before bed it doesn't look like I have very much acne or facial hair, then I go to school and look in the mirror and all the sudden I look like I spent a week in a grease sauna and I have random noticeable hairs spread across my face (which really fucks with me as a trans person). Does anyone else have this sort of dysmorphia?



It's the lighting, schools usually use much brighter and unflattering lights than normal household lighting, like 
@Antidote
 said. Try not to worry about it though as most people are not going to notice those sorts of things.

----------

